# Is a speeding ticket an automatic deactivation?



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Asking for a friend ... Uber's community guidelines suggest there may be some leeway. 

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Depends on driving history, and how fast he was speeding.. one simple speeding ticket isn't a big deal.. email uber for a a better answer


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

under 15, i don't think so. I wouldn't ask though, they don't run dmv records often, why bring attention to the issue?


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> under 15, i don't think so. I wouldn't ask though, they don't run dmv records often, why bring attention to the issue?


I was hoping maybe someone here had been through this & would know. That's why I asked here first.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've gotten a 15 over which I pled down to 10. That was 2 years ago. Never heard a peep. There is nothing good that can come from asking uber is what I was trying to say. It can only make things worse.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Tell your friend to NEVER plead guilty to a moving violation. They too easy to beat.
Tell your friend to google search 'how to beat a ticket' and follow instructions.
NEVER ever plead guilty to a ticket. You can beat them 85% of the time.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

KellyC said:


> Asking for a friend ... Uber's community guidelines suggest there may be some leeway.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this?


 just go to traffic school and it will be expunged from your record , they'll never know


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Screw that. Fight it. If you lose, THEN go to traffic school.
FIGHT IT.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Did your friend have a pax when he/she got the ticket?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Screw that. Fight it. If you lose, THEN go to traffic school.
> FIGHT IT.


Of course no guarantees on that. At least depending on jurisdiction. When I lost in court one time, the judge wouldn't let me. He said the traffic school was only for people who plead guilty.

On another occasion I essentially took a plea deal and had a speeding ticket reduced to a non-moving violation.

My understanding is that a ticket 20mph or faster above the limit equals deactivation, a speeding ticket over 100 mph total equals deactivation (i.e. 100 mph in an 85 mph zone), and more than 3 tickets in 3 years also equals deactivation. I thought I read this on Uber's site somewhere... maybe I'm just imagining it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea, depends on the state fer shure.
But, in Cali ... even if you lose you win. 
And losing is very rare ... if you do a little research. 

There is a law firm in LA, they advertise on the net. $99 and they'll fight any moving violation except DUI, Reckless, or any felony. If they lose you get a full refund. How many refunds do you think a lawyer is gunna give out? Right. Damn few. They win. Anywhere in Cali. It's all done by mail, video appearance, etc. They bury them in motions and subpoenas until the DA withdraws, or misses a deadline and loses.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, depends on the state fer shure.
> But, in Cali ... even if you lose you win.
> And losing is very rare ... if you do a little research.
> 
> There is a law firm in LA, they advertise on the net. $99 and they'll fight any moving violation except DUI, Reckless, or any felony. If they lose you get a full refund. How many refunds do you think a lawyer is gunna give out? Right. Damn few. They win. Anywhere in Cali. It's all done by mail, video appearance, etc. They bury them in motions and subpoenas until the DA withdraws, or misses a deadline and loses.


 it's the same way in ny if you I know what you are doing. Here in nc, it's a little different. They won't do a plea down to non moving anymore but if played right toy can get one free plea down to 10 over and no points and one prayer for judgement every 3 years. If they got you fair and square you can plea it on your own easily. If you are trying to get off on a technicality you better have an attorney here because the judge in traffic court doesn't want to hear it. 
On the other hand, red light camera in my county is trivial to beat. Every jurisdiction outs a little bit different in terms of how best to handle.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Cklw said:


> Did your friend have a pax when he/she got the ticket?


No, wasn't even online.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> My understanding is that a ticket 20mph or faster above the limit equals deactivation, a speeding ticket over 100 mph total equals deactivation (i.e. 100 mph in an 85 mph zone), and more than 3 tickets in 3 years also equals deactivation. I thought I read this on Uber's site somewhere... maybe I'm just imagining it.


I've also heard that about the 20+ and/or 3 in 3 being grounds for deactivation - dunno about the triple-digit deactivation.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> I've also heard that about the 20+ and/or 3 in 3 being grounds for deactivation - dunno about the triple-digit deactivation.


This is what I found in the "Community Guidelines":

*Compliance with the Law*
_We expect drivers using the Uber app to act in compliance with all relevant state, federal and local laws and the rules of the road at all times. This includes meeting the regulatory requirements for rideshare or for-hire drivers in your area.

What leads to you losing access to your account? Uber may permanently deactivate your account for activities such as: engaging in serious illegal activity while using the Uber app; not maintaining valid vehicle registration or driver's license; and receiving serious traffic citations, or several traffic citations that indicate unsafe driving, while using the Uber app
_

The ticket is for going 78 in a 70 mph zone; 2 points on the license. Hopefully that's not considered a "serious" citation ...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

KellyC said:


> This is what I found in the "Community Guidelines":
> 
> *Compliance with the Law*
> _We expect drivers using the Uber app to act in compliance with all relevant state, federal and local laws and the rules of the road at all times. This includes meeting the regulatory requirements for rideshare or for-hire drivers in your area.
> ...


I wouldn't think so and before they plead guilty, they should try to plead it down.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

KellyC said:


> The ticket is for going 78 in a 70 mph zone; 2 points on the license. Hopefully that's not considered a "serious" citation ...


I would be shocked if they deactivate it for that ticket alone. But I agree with Disgusted. Either seek a plea deal or fight it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I wouldn't think so and before they plead guilty, they should try to plead it down.


"Pleading it down" IS pleading guilty ... to a lesser charge.
Plead NOT GULITY, and stick to it till they convict, dismiss or lose.
I always plead not guilty. Half the time I get dismissal. I win a few. I have lost - but they gotta work to get into MY pocket. They don't make profit on me, they work for it. Just like I do. It takes them up to a year to get their conviction. I file motions, and subpoenas, and get postponements till the cop that wrote the ticket RETIRES. And if I lose, I file an appeal and it starts all over.

TIP: The best time for a trial is summer. The 'arresting officer' is most likely to be on vacation. If he doesn't show to court - you win.

Know your rights, and exercise the ones you want to keep.

If I lose, I offer $5 per month payments for years ... because I'm poor.
The must prove I broke the law. I make them do that.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

KellyC said:


> The ticket is for going 78 in a 70 mph zone; 2 points on the license. Hopefully that's not considered a "serious" citation ...


Well, for the last 30 years I've had to operate under the guidelines of the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration, and they define a "serious" (conviction of two or more can lead to loss of your CDL) traffic citation as...

Speeding 15+mph over the limit
Reckless driving
Improper/erratic lane changes
Following too closely (tailgating)
Texting while driving
Using a handheld phone while driving
I would say that 8mph over the limit isn't a "serious" offense - at least it isn't in commercial trucking.

I would tell your friend not to sweat it, one minor speeding ticket isn't the end. I would also tell them to slow down and be careful not to get another citation anytime soon.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> Well, for the last 30 years I've had to operate under the guidelines of the Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration, and they define a "serious" (conviction of two or more can lead to loss of your CDL) traffic citation as...
> 
> Speeding 15+mph over the limit
> Reckless driving
> ...


Thanks! I, er, my friend is furious at herself for getting a ticket after 14 years of a clean driving record.


----------



## Scoom (May 9, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Tell your friend to NEVER plead guilty to a moving violation. They too easy to beat.
> Tell your friend to google search 'how to beat a ticket' and follow instructions.
> NEVER ever plead guilty to a ticket. You can beat them 85% of the time.


You're right. Half the time the Officer never shows up.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Scoom said:


> You're right. Half the time the Officer never shows up.


Yup, if you can delay and stall ... the best time for court on a moving violation is June or July. Kids are out of school and cops get their vacation time. Odds are good that he won't show, and if he does ... get another postponement.


----------



## SurgeMachine (Mar 15, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Screw that. Fight it. If you loose, THEN go to traffic school.
> FIGHT IT.


Problem is if you lose you may not be eligible for traffic school. So you lose a day of work, plus have to pay a ticket and increased insurance premium.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SurgeMachine said:


> Problem is if you lose you may not be eligible for traffic school. So you lose a day of work, plus have to pay a ticket and increased insurance premium.


Nope. They TELL you that, but it's not true.
NEWS FLASH: Cops and lawyers may lie to you. It's legal. They do it all the time. 
You are still eligible for traffic school.
That's why I said, "Even if you lose, you win."
You have NOTHING to lose by fighting, except a few hours of your time.
But, how much time will you have on your hands if you lose your drivers license?


----------

